# Caroina Cast Pro August SALE!!



## Tommy

Carolina Cast Pro August customer appreciation SALE!! Purchase ANY CPS rod and an AKIOS or Truth reel and receive 10% off the listed price. Web store is set to automatically calculate the savings!!

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

bump


----------



## bronzbck1

I'd buy another but we already have 14


----------



## Tommy

bronzbck1 said:


> I'd buy another but we already have 14


You guys are awesome!!!

Tommy


----------



## Guest

thinking about getting a CP 13 6-10.Give you a call tomorrow.
Sam


----------

